# mysterious swollen lymph nodes



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

We changed Molly to a holistic food several days ago and she seems to be "reverse sneezing" a lot now and she is also coughing/gagging more than (to us) what is normal. Outside of this and the swollen lymph nodes in her neck, she seems very normal. Lots of energy, lots of love to give and such a sweetheart. 

If anyone has any information they can pass along or if you know of a vet that has seen a case like our Molly's please, please let us know. We are scared the lymph nodes will continue to grow and cut off her air passages or put pressure on her veins, therefore, reducing her blood supply.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you only taken her to see one vet, or has she seen a couple? Frankly, I would want a more clear cut answer than "I don't know!" and would probably seek out the opinion of a second vet. Is there a veterinary college nearby you? When Carmella had a freak tumor on her heart UIUC's vet college was a godsend.

I really hope you can get this solved, it must be making you sick with worry.


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

She has been seen at one vet clinic (2) different vets within the clinic. We took her to an oncologist (who was just as puzzled as the 2 vets) and she has been to (2) different ERs for unrelated issues. But while at the ER we brought up the issue of the swollen lymph nodes and they too, do not know what to tell us. We are in MD and I'm not sure of any vet college near us. Praying for some answers (and solutions)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

From your other thread I know she's had some sonograms and radiographs. Did they by chance do a nasal radiograph or other procedure (sono or MRI? not sure)...with the reverse sneezing and all perhaps she's got something going on in the nose. Does she ever have a discharge or bloody nose?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MollyReese said:


> She has been seen at one vet clinic (2) different vets within the clinic. We took her to an oncologist (who was just as puzzled as the 2 vets) and she has been to (2) different ERs for unrelated issues. But while at the ER we brought up the issue of the swollen lymph nodes and they too, do not know what to tell us. We are in MD and I'm not sure of any vet college near us. Praying for some answers (and solutions)


here is the sticky for local vet colleges and oncology clinics:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html
You might check out Johns Hopkins.


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

They never did tests to see if she has a blockage in her nose/throat. She makes these weird noises (has for a long time) that we call "piggy snorts". The best way to describe it is a person loudly sucking back the mucus in their throat. We have brought this up to the doctors as well and they look at us like we are strange. I even had her back to see her baby vet from when she was a pup and she couldn't find anything either. Thankfully, she has never had nose bleeds or discharge from her nose.

Thank you for the link to vet colleges. I may look at taking that route since she was already to an oncology center (and they, too, didn't know what to tell me)


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> with the reverse sneezing and all perhaps she's got something going on in the nose. Does she ever have a discharge or bloody nose?


Very good point. I'm just wondering - realizing that the lymph nodes are there for a reason - and just pondering here - if they just simply couldn't be removed. Or at least one. If it's not cancer (that dx would need to be definitive I would think) and they keep growing, why not take one out. 

When Duke had lymphoma, they took one of his nodes from his back leg out for a study. Are the neck nodes more important? I don't know, just pondering. It's very disturbing to me that they cannot figure out what the heck is going on. I cannot even imagine how MR and her family must be feeling!

I would definately keep digging until I had answers. I know that's what you're doing. I hope you find answers soon. Have you called the vet today? have they done an ultrasound?


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

It is very frustrating b/c she is a huge part of our lives. I placed a call into the vet yesterday (she had some blood work done for unrelated issues) and was told he would call either today or tomorrow. Apparently these blood tests results take a while to come back


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Molly

I did a google on vet schools in MD

http://www.google.com/search?source...nUS370US370&q=Veterinary+Colleges+in+Maryland


Maryland Pet ~ Veterinary Schools & Training Schools in Maryland ...Veterinary Medical Colleges. University of Maryland Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine Blacksburg, Virginia 24061-0442 540-231-7666
...Maryland Pet ~ Veterinary Schools & Training Schools in Maryland ~ Pet Related Education - Cached - SimilarMaryland Veterinary Colleges and Maryland Veterinary Schools | USCSMaryland takes veterinary education seriously. The state houses 29 public and 34 postsecondary schools and a wide variety of veterinary colleges and ...Maryland Veterinary Colleges and Maryland Veterinary Schools | USCS - Cached - SimilarVirginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM)The Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine is a regional professional college operated by the Land-Grant universities of Virginia Tech in ...Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM) - Cached - SimilarVeterinary Schools, Veterinary colleges, Veterinary Universities ...... Animal Science Schools, Veterinary Sciences Schools, Veterinary Technology Program Schools, Veterinary colleges & universities in Maryland, MD, USA.Veterinary Schools, Veterinary colleges, Veterinary Universities, Institutes in Maryland, MD, USA - Cached - SimilarMaryland (MD) - Veterinary Technical Schools and CollegesTechnical Schools Guide makes finding the right Maryland Veterinary Technical Schools simple. We list both large and small Technical Colleges throughout the ...Maryland (MD) - Veterinary Technical Schools and Colleges - Cached - Similar
Maryland Pet ~ Veterinary Schools & Training Schools in Maryland ...Veterinary Medical Colleges. University of Maryland Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine Blacksburg, Virginia 24061-0442 540-231-7666 ...
Maryland Pet ~ Veterinary Schools & Training Schools in Maryland ~ Pet Related Education - Cached - SimilarMaryland Veterinary Colleges and Maryland Veterinary Schools | USCSMaryland takes veterinary education seriously. The state houses 29 public and 34 postsecondary schools and a wide variety of veterinary colleges and ...
Maryland Veterinary Colleges and Maryland Veterinary Schools | USCS - Cached - SimilarVirginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM)The Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine is a regional professional college operated by the Land-Grant universities of Virginia Tech in ...
Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM) - Cached - SimilarVeterinary Schools, Veterinary colleges, Veterinary Universities ...... Animal Science Schools, Veterinary Sciences Schools, Veterinary Technology Program Schools, Veterinary colleges & universities in Maryland, MD, USA.
Veterinary Schools, Veterinary colleges, Veterinary Universities, Institutes in Maryland, MD, USA - Cached - SimilarMaryland (MD) - Veterinary Technical Schools and CollegesTechnical Schools Guide makes finding the right Maryland Veterinary Technical Schools simple. We list both large and small Technical Colleges throughout the ...
Maryland (MD) - Veterinary Technical Schools and Colleges - Cached - Similar


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

some dogs reverse sneeze (inspiration paroxysmal respiration) when they have environmental allergies (molds, pollens etc)...






If this is what your dog is doing...if so, personally I would look for vet #3.... cripes they are fairly common in many breeds...

If your pup is suffering from allergies....then swollen lymph nodes could certainly be related...


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

LibertyME, we have been thinking for some time that this could be linked to an allergy but just don't know where to start to find out for sure. Last night it occurred to me we purchased a doggy pillow for Molly last Christmas that is filled with cedar. The lymph nodes in Molly's neck seemed to start growing a couple months later. We are now wondering if she is allergic to this pillow. This morning we took it away from her and replaced it with another pillow she has had for a long time. Have you or anyone you know heard of such a reaction to pillows with cedar chips? I purchased the pillow for PetSmart. It will be such a relief if it turns out to be this pillow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea if this could be at all related, but have they sent bloodwork to a lab to test for tick born disease, like Lyme disease, Ehrlichiosis, Babesiosis, or Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever?
*
*​


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

Not to my knowledge. There has been a lot of blood tests done but I don't think any were tick related.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke had started this reverse sneeze thing about 3 years ago and I called the vet and spoke to them about it and they said it was nose flees. Gave me drops to put in his nose one time and viola - gone and never to return.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder...............


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it only the neck nodes? If so, that's encouraging. Also, exactly how long has it been since you first noticed swelling, and has there been any period where it went down substantially?

Are there any lumps in the the skin? Any GI symptoms like diarrhea?

What exactly was sent out for biopsy? Aspirates (little piece of lymph pulled out with a needle) or a full piece of a node?


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

We first noticed the lymph nodes getting larger in March/April of this year. For a long time they didn't grow larger but just recently we have noticed a change. There are no other large nodes that the doctor has come across, praise God, and that was just last Wednesday that we had her back with the vet. No signs of GI issues either.

Both the biopsy as well as the cytology was done and with 3rd and 4th opinions by top oncologists/doctors. First an aspiration was done and then it was the biopsy (taking a chunk of the node) through surgery. 

We just switched her pillows out yesterday as it occurred to me we got her the cedar chip pillow at Christmas and the nodes started growing in size (that we saw) a couple months later. I don't know if the two are related but we are just being cautious and trying whatever comes to mind. Since there are no other swollen nodes we are leaning toward an allergy of some sort. I don't know what other direction to look at.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on what you've said, I'm going to guess that it's a fungal infection. That causes weird results in lymph tissue and would explain pretty much everything.

However, before really going down that road, since it's sort of an out-there explanation, I might try antibiotics. She's never been on antibiotics throughout this whole thing, right? If so, I might ask for a round of them just to see if it works.


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

A fungal infection, really never thought of that. I will look more into this. She has been on antibiotics since we found the nodes. In the beginning they put her on antibiotics to see if it was an infection but her lymph node swelling didn't go down. She is again on antibiotics but for something that is unrelated. 

Are there antibiotics that do not effect fungus? Are there certain antibiotics that are used on only treating fungal infections?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MollyReese said:


> A fungal infection, really never thought of that. I will look more into this. She has been on antibiotics since we found the nodes. In the beginning they put her on antibiotics to see if it was an infection but her lymph node swelling didn't go down. She is again on antibiotics but for something that is unrelated.
> 
> Are there antibiotics that do not effect fungus? Are there certain antibiotics that are used on only treating fungal infections?


Antibiotics do absolutely nothing to fungal infections. You need anti-fungal medicine. 

It's not at all common, but there are fungi that can infect the upper respiratory system and cause lymph swelling. Aspergillus comes to mind. I'm sorry that I don't know more about how to diagnose and treat it, but there are very effective, safe anti-fungal meds on the market.

I would imagine, given the rarity of fungal respiratory infections, that many docs are not well versed in them. It might be worth suggesting and looking into.

Also, I would be hitting the closest vet school at this point. Long term lymph swelling means serious illness, and you may get an easy answer at the vet school.


----------



## Tucksmom (Jan 1, 2012)

I am concerned about the same thing with my 5 year old Golden Retriever. Nodes in his neck are very swollen and getting larger. Labs are normal and no other nodes are detected. His appetite is down which could be because it is hard for him to swallow. Vet isn't really concerned but we sure are. I have joined (never have done this before) in hopes to be able to obtain more information. Thank you everyone for your suggestions and comments. Tucksmom


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Tucksmom said:


> I am concerned about the same thing with my 5 year old Golden Retriever. Nodes in his neck are very swollen and getting larger. Labs are normal and no other nodes are detected. His appetite is down which could be because it is hard for him to swallow. Vet isn't really concerned but we sure are. I have joined (never have done this before) in hopes to be able to obtain more information. Thank you everyone for your suggestions and comments. Tucksmom


If you haven't gotten a referral to an oncologist, that would be my first step.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am just seeing this thread for the first time. One of the best veterinary hospitals in the U.S. is in Gaithersburg, Maryland. I understand that people bring animals from all over the U.S. to this hospital - sort of like a Mayo Clinic for animals. It used to be called "The Barn, " after the shape of the facility it was in, and many people still know this hospital by that nickname, though now they are in a new building. This is where I took my Sabrina when she started to crash with her kidney disease, where Charlie's spleen was removed, and also where I took Joker for surgery on his left front paw this fall. The quality of care is great, with emphasis on _caring_, and the follow-up is astonishingly good, especially for such a busy place. I think the world of them, in case you can't tell. They are _expensive_ and worth it, in my book - a place where state-of-the-art veterinary medicine is practiced.

Besides 24x7 emergency service, they have departments of Internal Medicine, Neurology, Oncology, Opthalmology, Rehabilitation, Surgery, and Radiation Oncology.

Here's a link to their web page: Veterinary Specialty Hospital & Board Certified Vet Specialists in Gaithersburg, MD | VCA Veterinary Referral Associates. They are at 500 Perry Parkway, Gaithersburg, MD 20877. Phone number is 301-926-3300.

Other options are the regional Vet Med school at Virginia Tech (Virginia-Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine (VMRCVM)) in Blacksburg or the one at Penn State (School of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Pennsylvania > Home) in Philadelphia. I have never taken an animal to either place, but a friend has had many animals treated at the Vet Med school at Va. Tech., which is where she starts for any serious problem with her animals.

I wish you the best of luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Tucksmom said:


> I am concerned about the same thing with my 5 year old Golden Retriever. Nodes in his neck are very swollen and getting larger. Labs are normal and no other nodes are detected. His appetite is down which could be because it is hard for him to swallow. Vet isn't really concerned but we sure are. I have joined (never have done this before) in hopes to be able to obtain more information. Thank you everyone for your suggestions and comments. Tucksmom


Did your vet do an aspirate? Are those the labs you're talking about?


----------



## Bunnyhead (Dec 8, 2011)

*MollyReese Lymph Node Problem*

Does anyone know what ever happened to Molly? Our dog is in a similar situation.


----------



## MollyReese (Nov 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you are having the same problems with your dog. Molly still has her swollen lymph nodes. We have taken her to see multiple vets, one about 6 months ago and every one of the doctors seems stumped. We are now at the 2 year mark and the lymph nodes are huge. Thankfully, they don't seem to bother her and we haven't noticed a difference in her eating or activity levels. VCA is a great hospital and this is one that we took her to about a year and a half ago. They were puzzled, too. I am looking for a holistic vet that we can take her to. If a reg vet can only give the advice of completely removing the lymph nodes w/o guaranteeing a prognosis, than I think I'd rather venture to a holistic vet first. If anyone knows of a good one, please let me know. Also, if there are any updates in regards to findings on other retrievers that have the same/similar problem please let me know.


----------



## Bunnyhead (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for replying MollyReese!

Did you have Molly tested for a fungal infection? Our dog makes the similar snorting sounds you described and has been rubbing her nose on the furniture. I think that is what I'm going to test next.

Does your dog happen to chew on Nylabones? I am wondering if ours could be allergic to them.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to tell you the experiences I have had with my daughter with swollen lymph nodes in her throat. Maybe you can use some human experiences too.

First of all, my daughter gets swollen lymph nodes in the neck quite often per allergies - post nasal drip causes it. She has no other symptoms except occasional ear aches and sore throats. If I am good about giving her an over ther counter allergy medicine, it controls everything. It takes 3 to 4 days for the medicine to start working.

This last month she started with a swollen gland, and the first office visit said it was post nasal drip. Five days later her cheek swelled too. Emergency care did not know what it was, put her on antibiotic. Two day later, still there, went to hospital and treated her for cellulitus. Stronger antibiotic, cheek went down, lymph node went down a little. Two days later went to her own doctor, antibiotic working. Six days later, cheek swelled again, lymph node really bad, and she clogged nasally. Take her back to the doctor, this time her gums are a little swelled. Told to take her to the dentist - it was an abscessed tooth!!! It took over two weeks for the tooth to actually show a problem. After the tooth was pulled ( thank goodness it was a baby tooth ), the gland was back to normal in 24 hours.

So, has anybody looked at your dogs teeth?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

This may sound too simple but last year Jacks nodes under his neck swelled up to about half the size of a golf ball I of coarse panicked & took him to our vet for test & our vet instantly recognized it as clogged salava ports from chewing on wood. I hope it's turns out to be something that simple for you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Capt Jack said:


> This may sound too simple but last year Jacks nodes under his neck swelled up to about half the size of a golf ball I of coarse panicked & took him to our vet for test & our vet instantly recognized it as clogged salava ports from chewing on wood. I hope it's turns out to be something that simple for you


 
That was the first thing that the doctors checked for my daughter too. Sometimes you can get salivary stones, too. Something very simple to take care of.


----------



## Bunnyhead (Dec 8, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> This may sound too simple but last year Jacks nodes under his neck swelled up to about half the size of a golf ball I of coarse panicked & took him to our vet for test & our vet instantly recognized it as clogged salava ports from chewing on wood. I hope it's turns out to be something that simple for you


Can you tell us how he tested for this and how it was cured? Were his salivary glands swollen too? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

He didn't really do a "test" he felt the glands(yes the salivary glands were also swollen but not near as bad) & looked in his mouth.He gave him some antibiotics &a shot that I don't remember what it was it cleared up shortly.He acted like he saw it often.


----------



## Bunnyhead (Dec 8, 2011)

MollyReese said:


> I am sorry to hear you are having the same problems with your dog. Molly still has her swollen lymph nodes. We have taken her to see multiple vets, one about 6 months ago and every one of the doctors seems stumped. We are now at the 2 year mark and the lymph nodes are huge. Thankfully, they don't seem to bother her and we haven't noticed a difference in her eating or activity levels. VCA is a great hospital and this is one that we took her to about a year and a half ago. They were puzzled, too. I am looking for a holistic vet that we can take her to. If a reg vet can only give the advice of completely removing the lymph nodes w/o guaranteeing a prognosis, than I think I'd rather venture to a holistic vet first. If anyone knows of a good one, please let me know. Also, if there are any updates in regards to findings on other retrievers that have the same/similar problem please let me know.


I hope you can find a holistic vet in your area. We have been taking our 9-year old dog to one for several years. He also gives her chiropractic adjustments, which have really kept her in good shape. We had a culture done of her lymph node and the result came back positive for MRSA. We have no idea where she got it, and she has no signs of it whatsoever. She was on Cipro antibiotic for 14 days, with only a slight reduction of the lymph node.

Our conventional vet said not to bother doing a fungal culture because she does't have any signs of that, and there isn't such a thing as a low-grade fungal infection. 

Have you ever thought about a chronic viral infection, such as the sinuses, which could be causing the snorting? We are working with an herbalist also, and may increase her respiratory herbs to see if that helps any. Would like to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Bunnyhead (Dec 8, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I am going to tell you the experiences I have had with my daughter with swollen lymph nodes in her throat. Maybe you can use some human experiences too.
> 
> First of all, my daughter gets swollen lymph nodes in the neck quite often per allergies - post nasal drip causes it. She has no other symptoms except occasional ear aches and sore throats. If I am good about giving her an over ther counter allergy medicine, it controls everything. It takes 3 to 4 days for the medicine to start working.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this comment. Our dog has broken the tips off some of her teeth. The vet said she could see the pulp on one of the teeth on the left side, the same side she has the swollen lymph node. But she said the bloodwork indicated no infection.

When our dog was on the antibiotic, the lymph node did go down a little bit. Since she's been off of it, the lymph node has gotten a little bigger, and she always chews her Nylabones on that side. She has been chewing on them a lot more lately. Does anyone know what other type of test could show if this tooth is causing the problem?


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe there is a veterinary dentist in Columbus, Ohio? No personal experience with this, but I think a doggy dentist would be my next step. Good luck, and if anyone gets any answers to this I would certainly like to know what it is, too, just for future reference.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

hello I don't know if this will help but for the past 4 years I have had swollen lymph nodes I have been to numerous Doctors I have had all the tests, scans, biopsy's and bone marrow test you can think of... I am a mystery too the only thing that has helped me is my Lola who I walk every day no matter how good or bad I feel. I have blood work every 6 months if anything changes in my blood work I will have more scans etc... but no more until then... there are mystery's out there that can not be explained.... just lots of love and companionship... that is what works for me... I am a female 60 years old....


----------



## Donald McKinley (Feb 17, 2013)

Are 7 year old Golden has the same problem,Vets have no answers.


----------



## jkmeyer (Sep 5, 2013)

*MollyReese*

What ever happened with you pup? My dog is having similar symptoms with no answers.


----------



## JaxonGR (Jul 23, 2014)

*Molly - swollen neck lymph nodes*

What ever happened to Molly. Any definitive results with the swelling?

My golden retrieve Jaxon is 9 years old and his lymph nodes are swollen. No other symptoms. He has the same great appetite. We jog everyday. Vets are puzzled - "he's a rare case"


----------

